# Vektorpinsel als Maske -> Kante Weichzeichnen



## goela (9. November 2003)

Hallo Jungs,
habe eine Person mit dem Effekt "Vektorpinsel" freigestellt. Da ich aber nun für die Aussenkanten keinen weichen Pinsel genommen habe, sind die Ränder scharf. Habe nun noch einen Schatten in der Komposition hinzugefügt und da stört der scharfe Rand.

Also meine Frage:
Wie kann ich diesen Rand etwas jetzt noch  "Weichzeichnen", damit der Rand nicht so sehr stört.
Bei Vektormasken ist dies ja hinterher kein Problem. Das lässt sich einstellen!


----------



## Bypass41 (9. November 2003)

Hi,

setze doch mal ganz vorsichtig das Minimax-Plug ein und anschließend gaanz wenig den schnellen Weichzeichner. Eine andere Lösung habe ich im Moment nicht parat.


----------



## goela (10. November 2003)

Hab ich versucht aber geht irgend nicht! Es gibt noch ne andere Lösung, bzw. wie ich es gemacht habe!
Ich musste beim Effekt "Vektorpinsel" die Maske so einstellen, so dass nur noch die Maske sichbar ist. Dann "Weichzeichner" (Schneller Weichzeichner, Gaussscher Weichzeichner etc.) hinzufügen.
Das dann als Maske in der Komposition mit dem Original verwenden. Dann sind die Ränder nicht scharf.


----------



## Bypass41 (10. November 2003)

Super, dann ist ja alles gut und Deine Arbeit war nicht umsonst.


----------

